# S.s Samjack



## Samjack (May 26, 2013)

Hi all, first post.. Woo

I'm looking for any information on a ss Samjack or Sam jack,

I not sure if my facts are correct but my great uncle was a crew member, and I think the ship was bombed during the war, leaving my great uncle injured, I'm I've just unknowingly named my newborn Sam jack, hence my grandad mentioning the relevance, I have seen the one picture in the gallery, I know it's a very long shot but any information would be greatly appreciated,

Many thanks


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Samjack said:


> Hi all, first post.. Woo
> 
> I'm looking for any information on a ss Samjack or Sam jack,
> 
> ...


SAMJACK(Liberty-Ship)bt.1944
1947;TYDEUS
1950;GLENBEG
1958;ROAN
1960;JUCAR
167;b/u Mihara,Japan


----------



## Samjack (May 26, 2013)

A.D.FROST said:


> SAMJACK(Liberty-Ship)bt.1944
> 1947;TYDEUS
> 1950;GLENBEG
> 1958;ROAN
> ...


Thank you so much for the quick reply,
Please excuse my ignorance, but would you mind telling what the dates and the further names mean?
Does this mean the ship was later renamed during those dates?

Thanks again


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Samjack said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply,
> Please excuse my ignorance, but would you mind telling what the dates and the further names mean?
> Does this mean the ship was later renamed during those dates?
> 
> Thanks again


Yes, ship named after the city of Jack,South Africa.No sign of it in volved in any attack?(Thumb)


----------



## Samjack (May 26, 2013)

Many thanks for your help(Thumb)


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Samjack said:


> Many thanks for your help(Thumb)


 If you look up Glenbeg
in the gallery it will tell you most of what you are looking for regards .


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

*Liberty Ship*

She was one of six Liberty type ships bought by Alfred Holt and Company for their Blue Funnel Line. I hardly think that such a canny shipowner would have taken over a ship that had suffered bomb damage. I sailed in her in early 1948 to the Far East, Phillipines, and Dutch East Indies, and never saw or heard of any war damage to her.
I was told she had been launched by the Hollywood actress Martha Raye, and the jack suffix was intended to honour Jacksonville, Florida.
But that is simply hearsay.


----------



## Samjack (May 26, 2013)

Wow, excellent info, thanks again (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Here she is in wartime livery: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Samjack-01.jpg

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Samjack (May 26, 2013)

Samsette said:


> She was one of six Liberty type ships bought by Alfred Holt and Company for their Blue Funnel Line. I hardly think that such a canny shipowner would have taken over a ship that had suffered bomb damage. I sailed in her in early 1948 to the Far East, Phillipines, and Dutch East Indies, and never saw or heard of any war damage to her.
> I was told she had been launched by the Hollywood actress Martha Raye, and the jack suffix was intended to honour Jacksonville, Florida.
> But that is simply hearsay.


Wow, to think you actually sailed in her, brings a weird feeling, my great uncle was a crew member of many ships, maybe my gdad is getting confused with another ship. 

Can you remember if the ship was armed at all?


----------



## Samjack (May 26, 2013)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Here she is in wartime livery: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Samjack-01.jpg
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


That's an excellent picture, can clearly see the guns, reason I am interested is I have some of the munitions which have been passed down to me as momentos


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

SAMJACK Liberty class steel steamship.
7,234g. 4,350n. 423.1 x 57.1 x 34.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (24½", 37" & 70" x 48") engine made by the General Machinery Corporation, Hamilton, Ohio. 2,500 IHP.
14.3.1944: Launched as SAMJACK by Bethlehem Fairfield Shipyard Inc., Baltimore (Yard No. 2339), for United States War Shipping Administration. 
1944: Completed for bareboat charter to the Ministry of War Transport, (Alfred Holt & Company, managers), London. 
1947: Purchased by the Ocean Steamship Company Ltd., and renamed TYDEUS. (O.N. 180554). 
14.12.1950: Transferred to Glen Line Ltd., (£93,622), and renamed GLENBEG. 
9.4.1958: Sold to Forman Shipping and Trading Company Ltd., Panama, (Augusto Moretti & C. S.r.L., Milan, managers), (£149,000), and renamed ROAN. 
1960: Sold to West African Carriers Corporation, Liberia, (Overland Trust Bank, Lugano), and renamed JUCAR. 
1967: Sold for demolition to Nichimen Company Ltd., Japan, for $115,000. 
2.5.1967: Arrived at Nagoya for demolition but was resold. 
1.6.1967: Arrived at Mihara for demolition by Koshin Sangyo K.K.


----------



## Samjack (May 26, 2013)

Im lost for words, i never expected to get so much help and information, thank you all


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

*Samjack*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Here she is in wartime livery: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Samjack-01.jpg
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


What a fine shot of her. Looks like she has seen some rough usage.
A big change in her appearance can be seen in the Sea Breezes publication "Blue Funnel. The Later Years." at Page 18, where she is in BF livery complete with the company's modifications.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

When under the Red Ensign, her call sign was GDJV.

Regards

Ian


----------



## ianhutch (Jan 20, 2014)

My father, Robert (Bob) Hutchinson was an engineer on the Samjack after he was torpedoed in SS Dolius on convoy ONS5. I don't recall him talking about being attacked on the Samjack & I believe he saw the war out on her.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

As far as I am aware, the only Liberty Ship managed by Alfred Holt & Co., and which was attacked, was the Samite. I was her 3rd Sparks and we were in Convoy UGS.18 when struck by a glider bomb. Several suffered minor injuries, one AB was killed and Alf Taylor, the Chief Cook, had his skull fractured. During the same voyage, we were in Convoy UGS.38 when hit by an aerial torpedo, but no-one was injured.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

SAMNEVA also attacked see below

SAMITE (1943 - 1947) Liberty class steel steamship.
O.N. 169717. 7,219g. 4,380n. 422.8 x 57.0 x 34.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (24½", 37" & 70" x 48") engine made by the General Machinery Corporation, Hamilton, Ohio. 2,500 IHP.
18.8.1943: Launched as HOLLAND THOMPSON by Bethlehem Fairfield Shipyard Inc., Baltimore (Yard No. 2215), for the United States War Shipping Administration. 
1943: Completed as SAMITE for bareboat charter to the Ministry of War Transport, (Alfred Holt & Company, managers), London. 
4.10.1943: Attacked and damaged by aircraft whilst in convoy, at 36.42N., 01.17.W
20.4.1944: Attacked and damaged by aircraft torpedo whilst in convoy, at 37.62N., 03.41W.
1947: Returned to the U.S. A. 
3.1963: Demolished at Panama City. 


SAMNEVA	(1943 - 1944) Liberty class steel steamship.
O.N. 169844. 7,219g. 4,380n. 422.8 x 57.0 x 34.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (24½", 37" & 70" x 48") engine made by the Joshua Hendy Iron Works, Sunnyvale, California. 2,500 IHP.
14.9.1943: Launched as HENRY M. STANLEY by the California Shipbuilding Corporation, Los Angeles (Yard No.254), for the United States War Shipping Administration. 
9.1943: Completed as SAMNEVA for bareboat charter to the Ministry of War Transport, (Alfred Holt & Company, managers), London.
24.7.1944: Whilst on a voyage from Normandy to Southend, was damaged with a torpedo by the German submarine U 309, in a position 50.14N., 00.47W. Towed to and beached at Southampton but broke in two. 
6.1948: Stern section raised and taken to the Briton Ferry facility of T. W. Ward Ltd., Sheffield for demolition. Bow section demolished at Netley.


----------



## ianhutch (Jan 20, 2014)

There is an excellent book on the Blue Funnel Line in war written by Capt. S. W. Roskill entitled 'A Merchant Fleet in War' which I inherited from my father.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

R651400 said:


> No mention of Samjack/Tydeus/Glenbeg international call letters.... GDJV


Not sure what you are referring to as Samjack is detailed in post #2. If you are referring to the absence of her callsign, I do not record them.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

R651400 said:


> Not sure what you are inferring either?
> Don't see any mention of Samjack/Tydeus/Glenbeg's international call sign on the thread which was GDJV when I sailed on her .


This post, with the additional wording, is more understandable than your original. I had taken that as you saying that the vessel was not mentioned, rather than just her callsign.

I was not inferring anything, my friend. Simply stating that I do not record callsigns in my records hence they are not mentioned in my postings above.


----------



## dizzylizzy (Jul 4, 2014)

hi hugh, further to your reply,i have just seen the picture of the [samjack] and it was interesting & awesome to see the gun at the bow ? of the ship and picture how brave my father and many others were... they had the enemy to fight and also the cruel conditions of the sea and other elements as well... would it be possible to purchase a picture of[ the samjack ] at all ? many thanks... dl


----------



## dizzylizzy (Jul 4, 2014)

hi ian hutch, i read with interest that your father was on the samjack[i'm sorry that he was torpedoed] my father was also on there as a dems gunner in 1944,thomas william o'connell,[pops] i wonder if they knew each other ? sincere regards dizzy lizzy....


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

dizzylizzy said:


> hi hugh, further to your reply,i have just seen the picture of the [samjack] and it was interesting & awesome to see the gun at the bow ? of the ship and picture how brave my father and many others were... they had the enemy to fight and also the cruel conditions of the sea and other elements as well... would it be possible to purchase a picture of[ the samjack ] at all ? many thanks... dl


Not sure who owns the rights to the photo DL. If it was for private use you could download it and print it but I think the photo resolution may not be good enough for a good print.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## dizzylizzy (Jul 4, 2014)

hi hugh, thank you so much for your reply and the photo and your advice,its very much appreciated. dl


----------

